# Hedgehog Vitamins & Supplements



## mauvecat (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

Albie my hedgehog is on a good diet of low fat and high protein cat foods. He is one year old.

I would like to introduce some vitamins and supplements into his diet. I don't bathe him too often, but he seems to have dry skin.

I have human evening primrose oil 500mg capsules. Would it be too much to squeeze half of a whole capsule every other day onto his biscuits?
Can I give Primrose oil as a regular? I quite strongly believe in natural oils being beneficial to the joints, eyes, nails (vitamin E) etc.

Are there any multi-vitamins you would recommend? Albie doesn't like fruit or egg whites, or cooked meats, and I cannot often readily get him bugs 

Thank you


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh i see you have a picky eater as well. Well from the sound of things, he seems to be doing good by himself just eating what you give him. You could probably give her some oiled biscuits if he likes it but only as a treat. He may get addicted and ignore other foods that you give him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't use primrose oil - it's known to be toxic to dogs, cats, and horses. http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants/primrose

Flaxseed oil, olive oil, vitamin E oil, palm oil, and coconut oil are all ones that are safe to be given to hedgehogs, as far as I know. The first two are the most popular ones that I've seen, but the others should be safe too.

If you're feeding a good quality cat food, you shouldn't need to worry about supplementing with any multivitamins or anything.  It's nice to be able to offer them other fresh/cooked foods, but if they won't eat them, there's not a ton you can do. You can keep occasionally offering the things you've tried to see if he changes his mind with multiple introductions, or you could vary the method by which you offer it (cooked, fresh, baby food form, etc.), but I wouldn't stress yourself out about too much!


----------

